# Extra care for a dumbo (elephant ear) Betta?



## chrischanq (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got a dumbo Betta (elephant ear) and kept him temporarily in a large breed box in my community tank. I've never had dumbos before, I wonder if they need any special care? Any suggestions?

Here's his pics.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty boy, congrats on finding him!

In my experience, EEs mostly need a place with a very gentle or no current and they need something near the top to rest on. My EE likes to rest on his plant leaves. Just remember that their overlarge pectorals (which are technically a deformity, just one we find desirable because it's pretty) can make it tiring to swim sometimes. My EE spends more time resting than most of my other fish.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

To my knowledge from what I've red around the forum, no they don't require extra care, but I hadn't had one my self so wait for someone else with experience with ee's to tell you a deffinate amswer


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I found when I owned one of these, that those pectorals were especially prone to tearing. My male somehow tore almost his whole pectoral fin off and it took a long time to heal. Based on the photos I have seen online of 'dumbos/elephant ears' with ripped or torn pectorals, I would say this is not an uncommon problem. 

I would be careful not have anything in the tank his fins could get snagged on. Particularly rough or sharp tank decorations or substrate could cause injury, and pectorals seem to grow back more slowly than the other fins.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure that you have very soft plants and decorations. beyond that they don't need too much extra care. actually my EE is my most active.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

No, just anything for a betta, just very soft things(like plants and decor). And very peaceful tankmates.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I found when I owned one of these, that those pectorals were especially prone to tearing. My male somehow tore almost his whole pectoral fin off and it took a long time to heal. Based on the photos I have seen online of 'dumbos/elephant ears' with ripped or torn pectorals, I would say this is not an uncommon problem.
> 
> I would be careful not have anything in the tank his fins could get snagged on. Particularly rough or sharp tank decorations or substrate could cause injury, and pectorals seem to grow back more slowly than the other fins.


This is very true. Mine actually bites his pecs sometimes, too, since they are so large. I thought I had lucked out with an EEHMPK, since he couldn't be a tailbiter. No such luck hahaha


----------



## chrischanq (Jun 10, 2014)

Seki said:


> Pretty boy, congrats on finding him!
> 
> In my experience, EEs mostly need a place with a very gentle or no current and they need something near the top to rest on. My EE likes to rest on his plant leaves. Just remember that their overlarge pectorals (which are technically a deformity, just one we find desirable because it's pretty) can make it tiring to swim sometimes. My EE spends more time resting than most of my other fish.


Thank you!
I found him pretty lazy too, definitely not as active as my male veil tail and the baby Betta. And I'm amazed how calm he is when my yellow balloon molly is flaring at him. He seems to do pretty well in the community tank, so I'll just take my time to set up his own place.


----------



## chrischanq (Jun 10, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I found when I owned one of these, that those pectorals were especially prone to tearing. My male somehow tore almost his whole pectoral fin off and it took a long time to heal. Based on the photos I have seen online of 'dumbos/elephant ears' with ripped or torn pectorals, I would say this is not an uncommon problem.
> 
> I would be careful not have anything in the tank his fins could get snagged on. Particularly rough or sharp tank decorations or substrate could cause injury, and pectorals seem to grow back more slowly than the other fins.


I though I'll just find a little chunk of branchless driftwood, tie some moss onto it, put the whole thing in his tank and done. Is that ok?


----------

